# Don't come knocking when......



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

My MH is rocking. I'm looking for something to stop some of the movement when the wind blows or someone moves around - my Kon-tiki has got a towbar with the chassis extensions which I've been told mean I can't fit wind-down steadies. Can anyone confirm that I can't fit steadies - or come up with a very light-weight solution - I don't want to lug round vehicle jacks, just something strong enough to take the movement of the vehicle, and ideally weigh no more than a tin of beans. Needs to be weather-proof, adjustable.....might be easier to take off the tow-bar!!


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Fiamma do some light jacks which can be fitted under the tow bar

Fiamma


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

richardjames said:


> Fiamma do some light jacks which can be fitted under the tow bar
> 
> Fiamma


That's the ones I use. Very lightweight, do the job and don't cost a fortune.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Steadies*

Ian

I had steadies on this Kontiki previously - not very effective in my opinion so I took them off and got rid.

Russell


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Use the floor instead! If this vans a rocking....don't come knocking!!  

Someone had to lower the tone, sorry!


----------



## loobyloo59 (Aug 30, 2010)

leltel said:


> Use the floor instead! If this vans a rocking....don't come knocking!!
> 
> Someone had to lower the tone, sorry!


Thats what my husband says!!


----------



## loobyloo59 (Aug 30, 2010)

leltel said:


> Use the floor instead! If this vans a rocking....don't come knocking!!
> 
> Someone had to lower the tone, sorry!


Thats what my husband says!!


----------



## Waggie (Feb 10, 2010)

I have the Lightweight plastic fiamma ones they're great 2 on rear Towbar Frame and 2 under the Front Jacking Points takes about 10 minutes to go all round sometimes longer if its raining !!
Bought through Ebay.


----------

